# probleme envoi messages avec entourage



## alainsim97300 (21 Juillet 2009)

Pas de soucis pour utiliser entourage depuis chez moi, j'envoie et je recois sans problème.

Par contre en déplacement lors de connexion en WIFI, les envois de messages depuis entourage ne passent pas !!!!!

Je suis sous orange en messagerie, et je suis obligé d'aller sous orange et d'envoyer mes messages depuis orange .fr.

Comment faire pour pouvoir envoyer mes mails depuis entourage lors de mes déplacements  ????


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2009)

bonjour
multi-multi multi traité
Alors ULTRA rapide
les envois se font via smtp
(le plus souvent du FAI)
aussi quand on change de connexion ( et de FAI) les envois ne passent plus

solutions
avoir les bons reglages
ou passer par un service qui a son propre smtp ( genre gmail)


----------



## alainsim97300 (22 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> multi-multi multi traité
> Alors ULTRA rapide
> les envois se font via smtp
> ...


merci pour ta réponse,,, mais quand tu dis avoir les bons réglages ????
Comment les avoir ces bons réglages ???


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2009)

demander le smtp  de la connexion utilisée au moment T !

ou comme déjà dit zapper completement la question en prenant un email qui a son propre smtp indépendant des FAI et donc des lieux de connexions


----------



## alainsim97300 (22 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2009)

A cela s'ajoute aussi parfois , des blocages (volontaires)  de certaines choses par le point d'accès ( hotspot , wifi d'hotel)

c'est très varable


Note du modo : et tous ces problèmes ne se traitent pas dans "Applications" ! On déménage.


----------



## Framboise85 (7 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de m'inscrire, je suis nouvelle. 

Je suis en train de parametrer Entourage sur mon mac book.

J'ai réussi à parametrer mon compte hotmail (enfin live): les messages ce sont affichés , mais après mes tests de reception/envoi, je constate que ça ne fonctionne pas (dans aucuns des sens).

J'ai lu rapidement les explications, mais je n'y connais pas gd chose, je ne sais pas ce qu'est un smpt. Pouvez-vous m'aider à résoudre ce problème?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (7 Octobre 2009)

Framboise85 a dit:


> J'ai réussi à parametrer mon compte hotmail (enfin live): les messages ce sont affichés , mais après mes tests de reception/envoi, je constate que ça ne fonctionne pas (dans aucuns des sens).


Peux-tu préciser, par rapport aux indications données sur Mactopia, si tu as bien suivi les indications de paramétrage, en quoi c'est différent, à partir d'où les choses sont différentes, etc.

Accessoirement, précise quel est ton FAI, de quelle version d'Entourage et de Mac OS X il est question, etc.


----------



## Framboise85 (8 Octobre 2009)

Ah cool une réponse!!

Alors je possède un *Mac OS X version 10.5.4* et une version d'Entourage: *Microsoft Entourage 2008 pour Mac version 12.1.0*, je suis connectée à internet par une livebox (Orange) en wifi.

J'ai suivi les indications ds Mactopia à la lettre dans "configuration manuelle d'un compte hotmail". Tout s'est très bien passé et les mails de ma boîte de réception live sont apparus dans la fenêtre de réception d'entourage.

Le problème est survenu lorsque j'ai voulu envoyer un mail (en test) depuis entourage (et donc depuis l'adresse live...), ça n'a pas marché.
J'ai essayé d'envoyer un mail depuis une autre adresse sur ma boite live (reçu en l'ouvrant en passant par live/hotmail), mais pas reçu dans entourage. 

Bref, l'adresse ne vit pas , tout reste figé comme au moment de la configuration: pas d'émission ni de réception.

J'ai reçu un message d'erreur qui malheureusement a disparu mais sur lequel je crois il y avait marqué que le serveur était peut être surchargé ou autre chose (trés approximatif comme souvenir)


----------



## Aliboron (8 Octobre 2009)

Framboise85 a dit:


> Alors je possède un *Mac OS X version 10.5.4* et une version d'Entourage: *Microsoft Entourage 2008 pour Mac version 12.1.0*, je suis connectée à internet par une livebox (Orange) en wifi.


Bon, déjà tu peux commencer par une réparation des autorisations (à faire avec "Utilitaire de disque", qui se trouve dans /Appliecations/Utilitaires) et ensuite, les mises à jour d'Office (12.2.0 puis 12.2.1) ainsi que de Mac OS X (en 10.5.8). Je ne pense pas que ça ait de conséquences particulières sur le problème évoqué, ceci dit. Mais c'est à faire de toute façon.



Framboise85 a dit:


> Le problème est survenu lorsque j'ai voulu envoyer un mail (en test) depuis entourage (et donc depuis l'adresse live...), ça n'a pas marché.
> J'ai essayé d'envoyer un mail depuis une autre adresse sur ma boite live (reçu en l'ouvrant en passant par live/hotmail), mais pas reçu dans entourage.


Cela laisse penser que tu as (au moins) une autre adresse et que, avec celle-là tout fonctionne (envoi et réception). C'est bien ça ?

Bon, on ne peut pas exclure qu'il y ait des soucis chez Hotmail (ce n'est pas si rare, me semble-t-il). Mais tu peux quand même essayer en mettant comme serveur SMTP les coordonnées du serveur de Wanadoo/Orange à la place de smtp.live.com


----------



## Framboise85 (8 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai fait les mises à jours nécessaire (cela n'a pas arrangé mon problème).

Je ne sais pas comment on change les coordonnées smtp. Comment fait-on pour mettre les coordonnées du serveur Orange? 

(je sais je suis un peu nulle...


----------



## Framboise85 (8 Octobre 2009)

J'ai fait une capture écran de l'erreur que me donne l'ordinateur lors de mon dernier essai d'envoi de message: en pièce jointe.

Merci pour votre aide!!!


----------



## Aliboron (8 Octobre 2009)

Framboise85 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment on change les coordonnées smtp. Comment fait-on pour mettre les coordonnées du serveur Orange ?


Exactement comme pour smtp.live.com. Sauf que tu mets smtp.orange.com à la place dans le champ du serveur SMTP 



Framboise85 a dit:


> J'ai fait une capture écran de l'erreur que me donne l'ordinateur lors de mon dernier essai d'envoi de message: en pièce jointe.


Oui, classique d'un souci de serveur SMTP.


----------



## Framboise85 (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir!!

Merci, j'ai changé l'adresse du serveur et ça a l'air de marcher pour la reception: je reçois sur live *et* sur entourage.
Par contre, l'envoi directement depuis entourage ne fonctionne toujours pas!  toujours le même message d'erreur...
Si vous avez une idée...


----------



## Aliboron (10 Octobre 2009)

Framboise85 a dit:


> j'ai changé l'adresse du serveur et ça a l'air de marcher pour la reception: je reçois sur live *et* sur entourage.


Le serveur de réception (POP ou IMAP) n'est pas le même que celui qui sert pour l'envoi (SMTP). 
Qu'est-ce que tu as mis comme adresse de serveur et où ?



Framboise85 a dit:


> Par contre, l'envoi directement depuis entourage ne fonctionne toujours pas !


Est-ce que tu peux au moins décrire ce que tu as mis comme indications de SMTP ? D'ici on ne voit pas bien


----------



## Framboise85 (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir!

Alors la seule chose que j'ai faite c'est que je suis allée dans Entourage -> Paramètre du compte -> double clic sur mon compte "live2" et j'ai changé smpt.live.com par smpt.orange.com dans Envoi de courrier -> serveur smpt (capture d'écran en PJ).

C'est la seule et unique chose que j'ai touché...


----------



## Aliboron (11 Octobre 2009)

Framboise85 a dit:


> .../... j'ai changé smpt.live.com par smpt.orange.com dans Envoi de courrier -> serveur smpt (capture d'écran en PJ).


Si, déjà, comme serveur SM*TP* tu mettais sm*tp*.orange.fr (au lieu de sm*pt*.orange.fr) tu aurais plus de chances de pouvoir envoyer du courrier 

_Pour le reste, on peut tout de même te conseiller de maquiller tes identifiants personnels lorsque tu fais une copie d'écran sur un site public. C'est moins problématique que de les taper en texte dans un message, mais bon, on reçoit déjà bien assez de courrier non sollicité  Le mieux, à mon avis, c'est de supprimer cette pièce jointe en allant dans ton "Tableau de bord" puis, en bas à gauche, en cliquant sur "Pièces jointes"._


----------



## Framboise85 (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour!

Oui merci d'avoir relevé l'erreur..!

Je viens d'effacer la PJ, je m'en suis rendu compte mais elle étai déjà partie!


----------



## pexee (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, :rose:

Voici le sujet : J'ai entourage sur mon MacBookPro V 2008.
J'ai configuré deux messageries Gmail en Imap (c lui qui veut :love et ma boite pro en POP (c'est eencore luiu qui le propose) 

A l'envoi les deux fonctionne sans aucun soucis la ou ça se corse :hein: c'est en réception 
Pour Gmail aucun soucis 
en revanche pour ma boite Pro :rose: j'en peux plus ça a fonctionner une journée et depuis c'est au secours  :modo:. je deviens limite 

J'ai paramétré l'adresse de sortie et mail.x et le smtp.orange.fr (oui je suis en ADSL Orange). 
Que faire qq'un a t'il un idée pour m'éviter :rateau: 

Merci par avance 

Pexee


----------



## Aliboron (13 Octobre 2009)

pexee a dit:


> A l'envoi les deux fonctionne sans aucun soucis la ou ça se corse


Autrement dit c'est un problème totalement différent, tu aurais pu(dû) te contenter de ton autre fil


----------



## pexee (13 Octobre 2009)

DSL mais je ne savais as ou le mettre et comme ce dernier post parlais d'Entourage....:love:


----------

